# my first bow buck...biggest buck to date



## rack-a-holic (Jan 2, 2009)

i shot this buck saturday morning at 7:19...i noticed a lot of scrapes around my stand so i got a feeling i should be a little more aggresive this time in the stand...at 7:10 i did the can and did a couple of tending grunts...waited till 7:16 to clash the antlers together and grunt some more..at 7:19 this bruiser was standing 10 yards infront of me and got smacked with a bloodrunner 100 grain from my bear truth..double lunged him and he only ran 60 yards before tipping over..i called my dad right after i shot the buck and got choked up on the phone..ive hunted hard all year and this is the first mature buck infront of my stand..seen a lot of small bucks and does but no shooters


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Congratulations on a really nice buck. Sounds like you found the combo. The right place, the right time, and the right set-up.

Don't worry, I think we all get choked up about the deer we hit.....and miss.


----------



## kevsworld (Nov 30, 2007)

very nice, congrats!


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

Congrats. on a great buck!


----------



## Ozdog (Jul 30, 2007)

Nice buck, I like it when their nice and close like that!
Congrats!


----------



## fshnteachr (Jun 9, 2007)

Congrats on a nice buck!! I got my buck Saturday exactly five minutes before you got yours. Saturday was a great day for deer!!


----------



## rack-a-holic (Jan 2, 2009)

thanks everybody on all the congrats. that makes me feel real good because that deer was defiantly worked hard for. and as for saturday it was a great day. i was kinda iffy on the warm front but i saw plenty of deer movement. they should change the song great day to be a live..to great day to be in the woods!


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Congrats...Great Buck!


----------



## tjc7t7 (Aug 16, 2009)

great deer!!!! congarats!!!!!


----------



## OHBMQUINN (Sep 11, 2007)

great buck and nice shoot too now you are hooked


----------



## Ted Dressel (Dec 16, 2006)

Congrates nice buck


----------



## Pikeman3 (Jul 21, 2009)

Nice,Buck hard work paid off for you.


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

Congratulations this year I havnt even seen anything with horns this year while hunting.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Awesome deer

Love the right side, side that is tagged


----------



## Metzie (Feb 11, 2009)

Very Nice. Congrads!!


----------



## BITE-ME (Sep 5, 2005)

That rack has some nice character. Congrats on your first buck w/ the bow!


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

Congrats on the great looking buck! Great job!!!


----------

